
Google's inept support bot - exolymph
http://wogan.me/2016/01/18/today-i-stared-into-the-eyes-of-god-and-saw-only-emptiness/
======
tomcam
Makes a good case for it being a support bot but the grammar and syntax seem
distinctly offsite call center-esque.

Bigger issue is that even though OP is a paying customer support is terrible
quality. I pay for some Google cloud services and it is very clear that they
don't deeply value small shops.

------
brudgers
My guess is that like most corporate consumer oriented customer support the
goals are:

1\. Help ordinary users solve easy standard problems.

2\. Help ordinary users solve easy standard problems.

3\. Help ordinary users solve easy standard problems.

If the problem is hard and/or nonstandard, then support will do its utmost to
help the user solve easy easy standard problems.

This simplifies hiring and metrics. Staff only needs to be able to help users
solve easy standard problems. Staff performance can be measured by how well
the help users solve easy standard problems.

It saves money too. Google customer support doesn't need to hire developers to
answer questions about Drive for the same reason that Fiat Chrysler does not
need to hire ASE master mechanics to answer warranty problems. Indeed, Google
could [but may not] outsource customer support to a company specializing in
customer support for corporations.

------
em3rgent0rdr
repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926942)

